# Tablet sales soar by 142.4%



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2013)

The rise of the post pc age continues...


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2013)

More business news in the tech forum?

please tell me you're just trolling now. You can't seriously care about stuff like this?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2013)

What the fuck are you on about? It's about TABLETS or can't you read??


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

We're not in a post-PC age.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2013)

I think I might get a cheap one at some point for when I'm just lounging around surfing the net, phone is a bit too small and laptops a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2013)

Give it time, the rise of tablets and mobile devices is happening at an astonishing speed. PC sales are stagnating or falling, the PC age is coming fast. And a good thing too!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

Nonsense.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nonsense.


 
You talking about your views on this again?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

It's just another form factor. It's really nothing to get all frothy about. 

I literally never use my ipad.


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What the fuck are you on about? It's about TABLETS or can't you read??


 
It's about sales.

Do we have endless threads about the sales of Newcastle United shirts vs Everton shirts in the football forum? Or How about how many Fiestas Ford have shifted in South Korea in the transport forum? Or monthly subscription rates of National Geographic in the science forum?

Of course there's an argument for the changing landscape of how we interact with machines which would fit in here, but it's not going to be stimulated by your endless marketing threads.

All IMHO of course.


----------



## stuff_it (May 2, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The rise of the post pc age continues...


No wonder kids are like they are - they're buying the wrong sorts of tablets.


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No wonder kids are like they are - they're buying the wrong sorts of tablets.


 
We're entering the post proper clubbing age because of it


----------



## elbows (May 2, 2013)

The problem with the whole post-pc rhetoric is that its powered by this desire from some quarters for stupidly simplified narratives based on there being one dominant winner at a certain moment in some never ending rat race. I find tech trends interesting but not when only approached from a crap business press perspective that only has room to get a profit & volume hard-on for the next big thing.

What we are actually in is an era where the pc no longer has a monopoly on how people connect to the internet. The PC market doesnt die, it shrinks, and questions like 'when will every home have a pc?' become horribly out of date. Even without tablets this was already happening via smartphones, but tablets obviously offer even more diversity and fill other holes.

This week for the first time I finally spoke to someone who rather than struggle on with the malware etc issues that seem to plague his home computer experience, switched to a tablet, and a £130 one at that. Time will tell whether this completely fills his needs, but so far he is happy as in his words 'I only used the computer for the internet anyway'.

For me and plenty of others the story is quite different. Despite really loving tablets I am still firmly stuck in front of a range of traditional computers because I need to develop stuff, and some of it requires significant cpu & graphics grunt.


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2013)

I do  like  my  tablets tbf-  Kindle Fire HD and recently acquired  Ipad mini. 

but I  still use  my laptop when at home , more  than them, they are for when I am out and about. Don't use my PC much though  now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

elbows said:


> The problem with the whole post-pc rhetoric is that its powered by this desire from some quarters for stupidly simplified narratives based on there being one dominant winner at a certain moment in some never ending rat race. I find tech trends interesting but not when only approached from a crap business press perspective that only has room to get a profit & volume hard-on for the next big thing.
> 
> What we are actually in is an era where the pc no longer has a monopoly on how people connect to the internet. The PC market doesnt die, it shrinks, and questions like 'when will every home have a pc?' become horribly out of date. Even without tablets this was already happening via smartphones, but tablets obviously offer even more diversity and fill other holes.
> 
> ...



Exactly my sentiment. I just couldn't verbalise it.


----------



## SLK (May 2, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I literally never use my ipad.


 
You're unusual. My brother-in-law was the same, sold it, and now has another one he uses all the time. Some people might never use them (my Dad doesn't use mobile phones still), but that doesn't mean they're not on course to replace (to a large extent) the PC.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

SLK said:


> You're unusual. My brother-in-law was the same, sold it, and now has another one he uses all the time. Some people might never use them (my Dad doesn't use mobile phones still), but that doesn't mean they're not on course to replace (to a large extent) the PC.



I bought one, sold it, then work gave me one. It's been in my bag since they gave it to me. 

When would I use it? I have a Note II for second screening and an ultrabook for actual proper grown up stuff. The ipad is an awkward size, not pocketable and it's a ballache to type on.


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2013)

elbows said:


> The problem with the whole post-pc rhetoric is that its powered by this desire from some quarters for stupidly simplified narratives based on there being one dominant winner at a certain moment in some never ending rat race. I find tech trends interesting but not when only approached from a crap business press perspective that only has room to get a profit & volume hard-on for the next big thing.
> 
> What we are actually in is an era where the pc no longer has a monopoly on how people connect to the internet. The PC market doesnt die, it shrinks, and questions like 'when will every home have a pc?' become horribly out of date. Even without tablets this was already happening via smartphones, but tablets obviously offer even more diversity and fill other holes.
> 
> ...


 
Good post.

We'll never be rid of the desktop/laptop as for actually producing content, rather than just consuming it, they're essential. Imagine writing an app on a tablet (I've tried on a phone using that IDE on Android ). It's just not going to happen. Even hybrids like the Transformer are no good because they don't have enough keys.


----------



## elbows (May 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Good post.
> 
> We'll never be rid of the desktop/laptop as for actually producing content, rather than just consuming it, they're essential. Imagine writing an app on a tablet (I've tried on a phone using that IDE on Android ). It's just not going to happen. Even hybrids like the Transformer are no good because they don't have enough keys.


 
I perhaps wouldnt go quite that far or profess certainty about whether specific limitations will be overcome at some point. For example I can use a normal keyboard with a tablet. But certainly there are form factor issues which may not be overcome, eg a lot of the reviews of Windows tablets which have larger screens point out that it doesnt feel too good to hold screens of certain sizes or aspect ratios.


----------



## SLK (May 2, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I bought one, sold it, then work gave me one. It's been in my bag since they gave it to me.
> 
> When would I use it? I have a Note II for second screening and an ultrabook for actual proper grown up stuff. The ipad is an awkward size, not pocketable and it's a ballache to type on.


 
I don't even know what those things are. I'm a lay user (so to speak) - use it every day. My daughter (2) was sick today so I left it at home so that she could be entertained easily (or my partner could). 

That's the point. People like me use an ipad. People who know what they're doing might not. 
As for the typing, I have a cover that's a keyboard - bought for my birthday. I used to get my laptop out in meetings, now I whip that out and it's so much better.

That last point is my point - you don't use it, but that doesn't mean it isn't going to eclipse the pc - especially if the typing thing gets sorted.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

It'll eclipse the PC in homes, but not in the workplace.


----------



## SLK (May 2, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> It'll eclipse the PC in homes, but not in the workplace.


 
Yet. I am not advocating it will, but your dismissal seems a little too confident.


----------



## Coffee (May 2, 2013)

Much to my surprise my wife bought herself a new iPad a month ago, she ain't used it to much (as I suspected) but what has amazed me is I havent either! I've found a couple of apps that impress, but after a few days use it now sits in its box under the coffee table. 
I find it becomes heavy in the hands after a while and I much prefer using my galaxy 3 for most of my lurcking/internet use. The laptop still needs to be brought out for any banking/printing needs we have. What a pain having to sync everything before it can be loaded onto it. Half a hour spent loading 135 snaps from the last holiday from the laptop too the iPad!!
Picture is very good but no better than my phone, its smooth to use but again so is the phone, a lot of money for something getting an hour's use a week, bit dissatisfied at the moment, may find a use for it in the future (I hope)


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2013)

SLK said:


> Yet. I am not advocating it will, but your dismissal seems a little too confident.



One does tire of ke's hyper 'This is the future! Look at the sales! Everything else is shit!' posts and it can lead to a certain amount of curmudgeonliness. 

Sorry, ke


----------



## mauvais (May 2, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The rise of the post pc age continues...


Can you try and transcend mere form factors and begin posting from the post-internet age?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

Good luck with creating a magazine, laying out a newspaper, editing a professional HD movie, cataloguing and preparing RAW images, rendering a 3D animation or designing a website on an iPad in this "post PC age."

I'll stick to a desktop machine for that myself, mind.


----------



## mauvais (May 2, 2013)

A magawhat? A newspawho? We're in the post-whatever-you-said era.


----------



## elbows (May 2, 2013)

Wake me when the post exclamation mark era arrives!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLK (May 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Good luck with creating a magazine, laying out a newspaper, editing a professional HD movie, cataloguing and preparing RAW images, rendering a 3D animation or designing a website on an iPad in this "post PC age."
> 
> I'll stick to a desktop machine for that myself, mind.


 
How many people on PCs create magazines, lay our newspapers, edit professional HD movies? I don't even know what RAW images are, and a small minority of people design websites. I'm guessing this is a small fraction of the people who use PCs.

No-one is saying that people who are specialists won't always have their specialist machines. The question is whether the mass-market device will continue to be the PC or if tablets will replace PCs in general?


----------



## editor (May 3, 2013)

SLK said:


> How many people on PCs create magazines, lay our newspapers, edit professional HD movies? I don't even know what RAW images are, and a small minority of people design websites. I'm guessing this is a small fraction of the people who use PCs.
> 
> No-one is saying that people who are specialists won't always have their specialist machines. The question is whether the mass-market device will continue to be the PC or if tablets will replace PCs in general?


A growing number of consumers may prefer to use tablets, but to suggest we've already reached some sort of 'post-PC age' is sheer folly.

The fact is that the world runs on PCs, and the overwhelming majority of them (at least 9 out of 10) are running Windows.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's about sales.
> 
> Do we have endless threads about the sales of Newcastle United shirts vs Everton shirts in the football forum? Or How about how many Fiestas Ford have shifted in South Korea in the transport forum? Or monthly subscription rates of National Geographic in the science forum?
> 
> ...


 
It's about the success of a piece of technology that was in the technology section of the BBC, if you don't like it fuck off and start threads you don't like. Showing up every five minutes to bitch is just a waste of pixels.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> One does tire of ke's hyper 'This is the future! Look at the sales! Everything else is shit!' posts and it can lead to a certain amount of curmudgeonliness.
> 
> Sorry, ke


 
Don't apologise you have your head up your arse when it comes to the clear shifts that are happening in society, no one loses sleep over that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2013)

SLK said:


> How many people on PCs create magazines, lay our newspapers, edit professional HD movies? I don't even know what RAW images are, and a small minority of people design websites. I'm guessing this is a small fraction of the people who use PCs.
> 
> No-one is saying that people who are specialists won't always have their specialist machines. The question is whether the mass-market device will continue to be the PC or if tablets will replace PCs in general?


 
Exactly. Post PC means the majority of 'computing' (such a stupid terms these days) will be done on things other than a laptop or desktop. There'll also be a rump of 'PC' users who will create but the masses don't need it. If they did they'd all be buying desktops instead of laptops and now laptops instead of tablets. The digital age continues...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 3, 2013)

You're forgetting work, ke.


----------



## fractionMan (May 3, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's just another form factor. It's really nothing to get all frothy about.
> 
> I literally never use my ipad.


I've not touched my nexus in ages.  I think I'm going to make it a dedicated spotify controller.


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2013)

I'll still have my PC for some time yet, I prefer to fanny about with photos with it than I do in a tablet. 

It does get used a lot less and if I am being honest most of my computer time is spent on a Macbook Air or a Nexus 7.


----------

